# Diffrence between 280 and 240



## DEVILZ (Aug 3, 2008)

im going to be getting my first car soon so im just wondering if i should get the 280 or 240 zx if i get the 280 can i make it look like the 240 by buying a bumper or something can someone please tell me the diffrence between them( like engine weight tail light head lights i want it to look similiar to a s30 similiar :newbie::waving:


----------

